# Giving the BFD a makeover?



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I'm in the process of REWing my room and I am still trying to figure out what device would work well for me when it comes time to equalize. The only concern I have with the BFD is that is has a very "pro" look with multiple colors, large fonts and flashy lights. This is actually one reason I like my EP2500 so much, it's very conservative/sleek looking. 

As the BFD would be placed above my EP2500 on my A/V stand and will be very visible, is there anyone who has painted or altered there BFD's to look better in a HT setting?

When the BFD is running, are the front LED's going crazy with activity? This unit will be in the front corner of the room and these can be very distracting while watching a movie. I have in the past put black electrical tape over really bright led's.

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When the BFD is running, are the front LED's going crazy with activity?


Just the VU lights are active indicating signal level. The filter lights and switch lights are static (either on or off).

It would be nice to have a dimmer, but there isn't one I'm afraid.

I seem to remember someone velcro'd a piece of tinted plexiglass over the whole front panel. Seemed like a good idea. It is easily removed, and gives a black look, but you can still see through it somewhat. Home Depot sells Velcro.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

BFD Alternatives

See my post for other pro-audio options, both analog and digital, that you might find more visually attractive.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Black nail polish dims LED's nicely - use it on my DirecTV receiver with the ultra bright blue LED's on the front.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I don’t might seeing the bright lights. Kinder reminds me of the U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701-A Bridge. All these lights bobbing around flashing blinking…its driving me mad!:gah::bigsmile:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Another member suggested using car window tint film on the front of the BFD. I use a piece of black cloth to cover the front of mine.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I use the static cling typ window tint and it works pretty good , but I had to double up( use two peace`s one on top of the other ) to darken it enough to my liking


----------

